# Black Dragon HMPK x Black Dragon HM



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I am going to introduce them tomorrow. 

This is the HMPK









This is the HM


----------



## Schwannsee (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I LOVE the coloring on both. She has the cutest little face...!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Schwannsee said:


> Beautiful! I LOVE the coloring on both. She has the cutest little face...!


thank you 



dramaqueen said:


> They're gorgeous!


thank you


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck on your project. They both are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They're gorgeous


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful fish. I'll be sure to watch for your updates.


----------

